# Do You Like Rick??



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL Sorry Rick, I had to do it !!! :

Close if it you like...hahaha.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes!*

But then he is holdng my website hostage! LOL

No, I really do like rick, he is a great guy!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah---like I'm gonna give a bad vote to a SuperMod.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL... everyone's gonna go with number 1 cuz they're scared :


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*you*

you need to have the number one without the hunky part for the guys! LOL:doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Why? Jeremy thinks he's hunky....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rick who????


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*well...*



GoldenLover84 said:


> Why? Jeremy thinks he's hunky....


yeah...that's true....mr rick and mr jeremy....you may now kiss the other...ROFL:smooch: :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL!!! I wonder which one wears the dress


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



GoldenLover84 said:


> LOL!!! I wonder which one wears the dress


:curtain: do we really want to know?? :uhoh::doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: You guys are funny.

Okay, I'm voting number one....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So far, I don't smell like doody, either....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*soo...*



RickGibbs said:


> :lol: You guys are funny.
> 
> Okay, I'm voting number one....


so rick...which one of you wear the dress...you or jeremy or do you take turns?

Oh please super moderator man, don't ban me! LOL


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love his dogs!.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Are you sure you don't smell like doody?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*hmmm*



GoldenLover84 said:


> Are you sure you don't smell like doody?


doody that smells like escargot?? :yuck:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL ....ewww....yucky.

And I'm gonna say Jer wears the dress... he seems more girly...


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> LOL ....ewww....yucky.
> 
> And I'm gonna say Jer wears the dress... he seems more girly...


 
hmmm...do you think jeremy will post a pic of himself in a dress????? :curtain: :no:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

See how thin this branch is I am on I knew I would be the only one out there. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL Hooch.

I'm sure Jer has a pic of himself in a dress somewhere... as he swoons to Constantine's music....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Your ok Rick I just couldn;t vote hunky with the dress talk.

LOL

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He'll get over it....


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted hunky but not in the sense that everyone thinks, My mother's family was from Yougoslavia - she always called us "HUNKIES".........LOL! Although she did say, High CLass Hunkies!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rachel's Mom said:


> so rick...which one of you wear the dress...you or jeremy or do you take turns?


Jeremy gets the dress, I get the thong...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

..... way too much info....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey GL84... How come it says banned under your name?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah like that'll ever happen :

Better Than A Mod is here to stay!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Your ok Rick I just couldn;t vote hunky with the dress talk.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Hooch


Yeah, I thought it was more manly to vote "He's alright".


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah like that'll ever happen :
> 
> Better Than A Mod is here to stay!


It is clearly against the rules to insult a Super Mod. I might *Have* to ban you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Yeah, I thought it was more manly to vote "He's alright".


That makes you a better person than I am then. LOL

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> That makes you a better person than I am then. LOL
> 
> Hooch


hehehehehe


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Go ahead...do your worst... :


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Jeremy gets the dress, I get the thong...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! I can't get the image out of my brain...HEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPPP:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! I can't get the image out of my brain...HEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPPP:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


I was a little sickened myself and right here at dinner time.

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Go ahead...do your worst... :


I'll let you get away with it just this one time


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

^^^ too late....


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

You guys crack me up! 

Yeah, for the record, I sucked up too!: But seriously, that's how I'd have voted anyway.

And, I personally love escargot.:curtain:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted he's alright. If the "Hunky" wasn't in the first choice I could have gone with that one more easily.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> ^^^ too late....


Do you want me to choke on my wine?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I voted he's alright. If the "Hunky" wasn't in the first choice I could have gone with that one more easily.


Yeah, that would have been a tough choice.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rick who????


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Do you want me to choke on my wine?


How many members have noticed that Vern is "always" drinking wine?????


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Guess I'm a classic wine-o! Sleeping in the kennel will do that to you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No wine here but give me a beer anytime.

Hooch


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

......................:nopity:


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Jeremy gets the dress, I get the thong...


Will you be wearing the thong with assless chaps or jeans?

Waiting for reply before voting.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Chastity


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh so sorry Rick, had to go with the doodie. LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thank you HP was getting lonely down there. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok, to the ones who don't know me, Rick and I joined within a day of each other. He was the first person i "clicked" with and i do consider him a great guy and an internet pal. He has a great sense of humor. We haven't seen eye to eye on everything but who does. For the most part, we agree. He has helped out this forum in many ways. For the ones who DON'T get our sense of humor, it's your loss. Most people here have a great time. What has brought us all together is the love of golden retrievers but we don't always have to chat only about goldens. I myself, like to see the personalities of others. There are a few personalities I don't care for and i know i'm not cared for by a few members either. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

ass chaps LOL i call them cheek chillers!!!




Phoebe said:


> Will you be wearing the thong with assless chaps or jeans?
> 
> Waiting for reply before voting.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Chastity


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

DelmarvaGold said:


> How many members have noticed that Vern is "always" drinking wine?????


lol....or beer. Is he ever sober?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Phoebe said:


> Will you be wearing the thong with assless chaps or jeans?
> 
> Waiting for reply before voting.


The ladies prefer me not to wear anything under the assless chaps.....and they LOVE when I wear them backwards...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Oh so sorry Rick, had to go with the doodie. LOL


 :bawling:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Ok, to the ones who don't know me, Rick and I joined within a day of each other. He was the first person i "clicked" with and i do consider him a great guy and an internet pal. He has a great sense of humor. We haven't seen eye to eye on everything but who does. For the most part, we agree. He has helped out this forum in many ways. For the ones who DON'T get our sense of humor, it's your loss. Most people here have a great time. What has brought us all together is the love of golden retrievers but we don't always have to chat only about goldens. I myself, like to see the personalities of others. There are a few personalities I don't care for and i know i'm not cared for by a few members either. I'm ok with that.


Awwwww.....thank you.

Now you picked hunky, right?


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Now I don't know about assless chaps or doodies. I'll pass on the beer, go with Vern & join him in a glass of Vino!:

cheers


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

For the longest time, i always thought you guys meant Constantine the MOVIE......But you meant the singer. duh. 

What's wrong with Daughtry? I like him.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> The ladies prefer me not to wear anything under the assless chaps.....and they LOVE when I wear them backwards...


Best Mod EVER!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Chastity


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> lol....or beer. Is he ever sober?


Yep...and that's when he is cranky. He's much funnier half looped :


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rick who?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not voting till I get pics of Hunky himself.....:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rick,

Your wife must be a Saint...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Could this be Rick??? ROFL

http://members.arstechnica.com/x/zuvembi/pink-assless-chaps.jpg

Hooch


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Could this be Rick??? ROFL
> 
> http://members.arstechnica.com/x/zuvembi/pink-assless-chaps.jpg
> 
> Hooch


Aw geeze. :eyecrazy: Now you've gone and offended me.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is the reason I posted it as a link, LOL, I give myself an out saying hey you knew what we were talking about why click on it. ROFL

Hooch <--always thinking just most of the time defectively


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> That is the reason I posted it as a link, LOL, I give myself an out saying hey you knew what we were talking about why click on it. ROFL
> 
> Hooch <--always thinking just most of the time defectively


HA HA HA! You are smarter than my dog looks!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Could this be Rick??? ROFL
> 
> http://members.arstechnica.com/x/zuvembi/pink-assless-chaps.jpg
> 
> Hooch


NO! That's no me..... lol


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rick, looks like you're doing very well in your poll.
Uff, I am happy it's not about me... imagine how many people I would have to ban


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Rick, looks like you're doing very well in your poll.
> Uff, I am happy it's not about me... imagine how many people I would have to ban


lol.....that's funny....

For the record though, I didn't start the poll. But now I'm wondering if I need to start a fan club....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Don't look for me to join. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Joe said:


> Rick, looks like you're doing very well in your poll.
> Uff, I am happy it's not about me... imagine how many people I would have to ban


Don't worry Joe, you're alot more hunky than mister doodie.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Don't worry Joe, you're alot more hunky than mister doodie.


Ouch......you better watch it, or there will be no more hooking up....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

:uhoh: :slamdoor: OK I cannot vote as Rick will know which option I voted for ....... 
However I have voted via the spiritual channel... :listen: Are you getting any vibes? :311taunt-:kiss::argue::listen::hide::slap::scratchch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Dog said:


> :uhoh: :slamdoor: OK I cannot vote as Rick will know which option I voted for .......
> However I have voted via the spiritual channel... :listen: Are you getting any vibes? :311taunt-:kiss::argue::listen::hide::slap::scratchch


Well, I noticed the world wide doody factor went up by one after you visited this thread.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Joe said:


> Rick, looks like you're doing very well in your poll.
> Uff, I am happy it's not about me... imagine how many people I would have to ban


I was taking credit for it, but I thought you banned GL84?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Well, I noticed the world wide doody factor went up by one after you visited this thread.


Not guilty, when I visited, total vote was 40 and still is (unless you are talking about my spiritual vibes of course  then again it still wouldn't be accurate - maybe too much traffic ).

GL84 banned? No she is not is she? I thought she simply changed it herself :bowl: Confused :bowl:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Dog said:


> Not guilty, when I visited, total vote was 40 and still is (unless you are talking about my spiritual vibes of course  then again it still wouldn't be accurate - maybe too much traffic ).


I'm not sure your reading is correct. I just checked two sources, and they both say 42 .



Dog said:


> GL84 banned? No she is not is she? I thought she simply changed it herself :bowl: Confused :bowl:


I thought I'd keep the confusion going.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I'm not sure your reading is correct. I just checked two sources, and they both say 42 .


When I posted post #75 the reading was 40 and now it 41. If the reading is wrong there is nothing much I can do about that. I still didn't vote though. 

Great job about the GL84 confusion... I am still confused...


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys crack me up!!!

I guess I am going to have to come on here a little more to get to know you all better.

I reallly don't know about that picture - seems like it is a little too "cheeky" for me! Now, if you put maybe, um, Daughtry or Constantine in those chaps, well, then we have a party going


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*hmmmm*



Joe said:


> Rick, looks like you're doing very well in your poll.
> Uff, I am happy it's not about me... imagine how many people I would have to ban


 
maybe someone should start a "do you like Joe" poll??? :doh::curtain:


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

Rachel's Mom said:


> maybe someone should start a "do you like Joe" poll??? :doh::curtain:


:slap: lol!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*welllll*



dana said:


> :slap: lol!


 
I think someone should! ROFL!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> You guys crack me up!!!
> 
> I guess I am going to have to come on here a little more to get to know you all better.
> 
> I reallly don't know about that picture - seems like it is a little too "cheeky" for me! Now, if you put maybe, um, Daughtry or Constantine in those chaps, well, then we have a party going


that would be wise!!! LOL

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, this thread is still going? :


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Wow, this thread is still going? :


... And you are still here to witness it...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Wow, this thread is still going? :


How can you post when you're banned?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I hacked GRF  So, even though I'm banned.... I can still post!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I need to know who the three are for banning purposes......


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I need to know who the three are for banning purposes......


:doh: Now I can't remember how I voted.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

*Yep*



Rachel's Mom said:


> I think someone should! ROFL!


 
maybe? no?*yes*?no?*yes*?no?*yes*?:wave::headbang2:bigangel::yes:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rick who?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok....I'm banning everyone who participated in this thread!!  There was way too much poking fun at me when I wasn't here to defend myself!!  


...Rick, I'm thinking the pink thong for tonight.... :kiss:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I already banned you an hour ago!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I already banned you an hour ago!


:doh: :lol:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok....I'm banning everyone who participated in this thread!!  There was way too much poking fun at me when I wasn't here to defend myself!!


I tried to keep order, but you know how it is with these people.... 



Carsonsdaddy said:


> ...Rick, I'm thinking the pink thong for tonight.... :kiss:


I knew that was your favorite.... :uhoh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I knew that was your favorite.... :uhoh:


Yeah, that one is my fav.....and the Constantine mask too!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> and the Constantine mask too!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


>


LOL!!!! :lol: What a hottie!! :no:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> LOL!!!! :lol: What a hottie!! :no:


Why is he smelling his arm pit?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Why is he smelling his arm pit?


I think he's trying to decide if he should sell his sweat as a fragrance.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I think he's trying to decide if he should sell his sweat as a fragrance.....


And you'll be one of the first to buy....:curtain:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And you'll be one of the first to buy....:curtain:


well.....yeah!! 

It's illegal in nine countries... Yep, it's made with real sweat of Constantine, so you know it's good. They've done studies, you know. Sixty percent of the time, it works every time.


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

I really liked him till I saw that picture - :yuck: GROSS...

Jeremy, what does Carson think about you wearing a pink thong???


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think this thread has gotten a little too weird for me.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good lord that picture made me sick at my stomach.

Hooch


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well... At least it wasn't Sanjaya.. That would have been REALLY bad !!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You are so right there. Glad his 15 minutes of fame has burned out.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> Well... At least it wasn't Sanjaya.. That would have been REALLY bad !!!!


Oh...no kidding. Couldn't stand him, and he's even a local guy here...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not sure I would have admitted that one Rick. Glad it is something in the water out there. LOL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Not sure I would have admitted that one Rick. Glad it is something in the water out there. LOL


lol....nope, not in the water.... If you've watched American Idol, you know how the home towns support their locals.... It wasn't like that here with Sanjaya.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh I know the idol thing. Never watch it but it seems every year someone from Alabama is on it and all the radio stations around here are talking about it.

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So, have we come to the conclusion that no one likes Rick and only picked the first choice out of fear of banishment from this forum?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Are we back on this thread again??? Rick rick Rick everything is about Rick. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Would you like it if I made a thread about you? :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good Lord no. I think we all know I am a short fat bald guy that likes beer and has no personality.

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

And that makes you different from Rick....how?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that there was funny!!!!

Hooch


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, there is nothing wrong with short, fat bald guys  I married one - I think they are the best!! And their personalitys just shine through!!

Now, the beer part - replace it with Dr. Pepper - my bald one doesn't like beer..


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Most of my beer is replaced with Diet Coke these days. I talk beer but seldom get to drink it. 

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> And that makes you different from Rick....how?


well actually....Rick isn't short.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beer, mmmm is it too early for a beer?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Beer, mmmm is it too early for a beer?


it's 5 o'clock somewhere....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> well actually....Rick isn't short.


My bad... :uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> well actually....Rick isn't short.


Geez.....thanks.... :uhoh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Geez.....thanks.... :uhoh:


Hey at least I'm sticking up for ya!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You call that stickin' up for him?  lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

5'11" is short right??????

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

For a guy? Sure! lol 

I'm used to bein' around tall people though (2 brothers over 6ft, ex-bf was 6'4).

I'm 5'6 so I'm short... but my mom's even shorter at 5'1 lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> 5'11" is short right??????
> 
> Hooch


I hope not. I'm 5' 10" - ish, and Rick is taller than me. Wifey is 5'4"....which is just about perfect since I can rest my chin right on the top of her head.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Your wife's head isn't a chin rest.... lol

Poor girl... she must have to put up with a lot. :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I call myself short cause I never hit the 6 ft mark. 5'11 1/2" so the Air Force said 27 years ago. Now with the operations I am more like 5'11" I definitely got my Dad's genes as everyone in my mom's family is over 6 ft and my Dad was 5' 9" with al;l the back problems that he passed on it me.

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I got my dad's burping genes... you should hear me belch... I can beat most guys in my family...    

*no wonder no guys like me *


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not exactly what I am looking for in a first date. when I go to belch the alphabet to impress my date I don;t want her out doing me by burping the Star Spangled Banner.

Hooch <--- thinking you might want to work on that one LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah... I'm doomed to be alone forever.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think GL84 has a secret crush on Rick..... :uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I think GL84 has a secret crush on Rick..... :uhoh:


lol....I've noticed that too. :


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I might have a secret crush on you too....I'm not sure though....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry to let you fella's down but I don't have a crush on anyone on this forum... or the internet...lol (what the hell is internet dating anyway...it's not REAL).

Sorry to crush your dreams Rick :


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Sorry to let you fella's down but I don't have a crush on anyone on this forum... or the internet...lol (what the hell is internet dating anyway...it's not REAL).
> 
> Sorry to crush your dreams Rick :


Denial is a defense mechanism in which a person is faced with a fact that is too painful to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence. ~Wikipedia.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Uh huh.... in this case... it ain't denial, it's a fact... lol.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I might have a secret crush on you too....I'm not sure though....


I know I have a crush on you...

Golf is all just a ploy to spend good quality time with you...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I know I have a crush on you...
> 
> Golf is all just a ploy to spend good quality time with you...


Yeah, I bet you goose me when I bend over to get my golf ball out of the hole....  


:lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Denial is a defense mechanism in which a person is faced with a fact that is too painful to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence. ~Wikipedia.


Now that is not only funny but true> ROFL

Hooch <-- thinking this thread will never die


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Uh huh.... in this case... it ain't denial, it's a fact... lol.


My wife says you need to quit calling our house, too....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah, I bet you goose me when I bend over to get my golf ball out of the hole....
> 
> 
> :lol:


I'll be watching for that opportunity... :smooch:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here's hoping a future employer never googles RickGibbs or Carsonsdaddy


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Her's hoping a future employer never googles RickGibbs or Carsonsdaddy


lol....I'll just change my forum name to Puppy.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, you have me laughing so hard. Did you check out how you are doing in the poll?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> lol....I'll just change my forum name to Puppy.


:lol: :lol: Too funny!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> OMG, you have me laughing so hard. Did you check out how you are doing in the poll?


:lol: I just noticed....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> OMG, you have me laughing so hard. Did you check out how you are doing in the poll?


Nice! I like those better than the others....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

People need more choices!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> People need more choices!


This is such a democracy....it's all about the people!!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

It just doesn't have the proper effect without someone voting for it. Can I change my vote from poopy to gay golfer?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

heidi_pooh said:


> It just doesn't have the proper effect without someone voting for it. Can I change my vote from poopy to gay golfer?


Sure....now Gay Golfer has a vote.... :uhoh: I don't know why I'm supporting that.... :doh:


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Awesome. Too bad it isn't Poopy-goosing-golfer.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

oi.......:doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh I so shouldn;t have jumped back in here!!! ROFL I keep seeing gay golfer and the picture of that big club. I am down someone help me back in the chair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hooch <------WATCH OUT JEREMY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I never expected anyone to vote for it. I thought the votes had all been counted already.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I never expected anyone to vote for it. I thought the votes had all been counted already.


heidi_pooh asked me to change her vote....so I did. I think that one would have gotten more votes if it was an option in the beginning.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

But it also got a second vote?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> But it also got a second vote?


I didn't notice that until now.... I wonder who it was.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It wasn't me... I voted I like Rick because I'm afraid of being banned....:uhoh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> It wasn't me... I voted I like Rick because I'm afraid of being banned....:uhoh:


As well you should have....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


>


That's the kind of course I like....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I might actually make par on that hole. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I might actually make par on that hole. LOL
> 
> Hooch


I was thinkin' when I saw that pic "Hell, even Hooch could play this course...."


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I might actually make par on that hole. LOL
> 
> Hooch


Not me!!! I am a beach player. I would be in the water and if there was sand nearby, I would be in there too. LOL!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Not me!!! I am a beach player. I would be in the water and if there was sand nearby, I would be in there too. LOL!!!


Same for me....there's a pond behind the green....I'd find it... :uhoh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> It wasn't me... I voted I like Rick because I'm afraid of being banned....:uhoh:


Yeah, I voted he's alright, because I'm afraid to be banned also. I didn't pick the first one because I don't want to end up playing golf with Rick and Jeremy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You sure? You could be their caddy...:


----------

